

Will Agents' Mutual Members Ditch Rightmove or Zoopla? - realpundit
http://www.realpundit.com/home/2014/will-agents-mutual-member-ditch-rightmove-or-zoopla

======
realpundit
The answer is obviously Zoopla...

